# Johnson's Beach tides?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find out the tides for Johnson's Beach? I've been looking everywhere and can't fine any site that has it for there. The closest I find is Millview. Thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's going to be within minutes of Pensacola Pass:

http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/locations/4646.html

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A little more research shows that there's about a 45 minute to almost 2 hour difference between Alabama Point (earlier) and the Pensacola Pass Entrance (later).

Maybe because Alabama Point is a little south of Pensacola Pass (and the Pensacola Pass Entrance point is a little more inside the pass?).

So Johnson Beach should be a little closer Pensacola Pass time call it 15 minutes earlier?

http://www.tide-forecast.com/locations/Alabama-Point-Perdido-Pass-Alabama/tides/latest

http://www.tide-forecast.com/locations/Pensacola-Bay-Entrance-Pensacola-Bay-Florida/tides/latest

But somewhere between the 2 points closer to Pensacola Pass.

Jim

Jim


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have an iPhone check out the app tide graph. It has both perdido pass and Pensacola pass and is pretty much on point most of the time. It's all I ever use.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Would that be the same for the gulf side and ICW side of Johnson's?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

No, the ICW tide will be LATER than the pass since a tide "floods" then "ebbs" Figure an hour or so

You can run your own meter for your favorite spot. Show up just at the high tide for the pass and put a stick in the water into the sand just in the water and keep an eye on it.

You can watch the tide come up then peak, then begin to recede. When it's on the ebb, (the stick shows an obvious wet line that no longer gets wet with small waves) note the time. Just use that for your correction. It'll be off a little depending on the strength of the tide.

Obviously a nice calm, no wind day would be best.

I believe your high tide will be LATER than the pass, your low tide will be BEFORE the pass.

Jim


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ooo ha common sense eh , but thanks and the gulf side would be the opposite.


----------

